# Milan: Li verso il versamento dei 32 milioni. Poi sarà asta.



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.

Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.

------------

Secondo quanto riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore in edicola oggi, 4 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li, a pochissime ore dalla scadenza di restituzione dei 32 mln ad Elliott, valutando le offerte dei soggetti interessati, Commisso e Ricketts su tutti. In "zona Cesarini", dunque, il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo proprietario. I nuovi advisor di Alantra sono al lavoro. Al momento sembra che lo stesso Li non abbia avviato alcun bonifico indirizzato ad Elliott.


Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li continua a tacere e a non inviare segnali. Commisso, interessato ad acquistare il club, può solo attendere. 

Commisso ha prima lanciato un ultimatum, poi ha chiesto di trattare faccia a faccia. Nessuna risposta dal cinese. Oggi in Usa sarà festa, quindi non ci saranno sviluppi in giornata. Li non è rimasto soddisfatto dall'offerta fattagli dall'imprenditore italo americano. 

Cosa farà ora Li a 72 ore dalla scadenza del rimborso ad Elliott? Tutto lascia pensare che abbia i soldi e che li verserà. In modo da portare il match ai tempi supplementari. Poi Singer verificherà l'arrivo di questi soldi. Nel caso in cui Li non dovesse versare la somma, sono pronti a rientrare in gioco Ross e i Ricketts. 

Tra pochi giorni il Milan sarà al TAS, con poche speranze di presentarsi con un nuovo proprietario.


Corriere della Sera: Yonghong Li intenzionato a versare i 32 milioni ad Elliott entro venerdì.

Tuttosport: Yonghong Li tiene duro. Prima di cedere vuole avere garanzie sull'intaccabilità della sua quota (30%) e di non essere coinvolto il futuri aumenti di capitale. Condizione che non potrebbe essere accettata da nessun acquirente, che acquisterebbe il 70% del Milan ma dovrebbe gestirlo come se avesse preso il 100%.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...



Mamma che agonia infinita. Ma staccate la spina, vi prego. Altrimenti lo faccio io e cosi addio calcio proprio.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...



Dai!


----------



## Tell93 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...



Per me ci hanno gia ceduto ai Ricketts


----------



## Kaketto (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...



Saro' un "non tifoso" ma io mi sa che stacco sperando che qualcuno di serio e con una programmazione medio- lunga ci faccia risorgere. Non e' possibile sta sceneggiata che va avanti da anni. Le altre programmano, ipotizzano stadi, comprano,si rafforzano, sento di cristiano ronaldo alla juve. Rosico troppo e mi sto avvelenando il sangue. Noi siamo a parlare di caparre,bonifici,sentenze. E nel frattempo galliani continua a fare sti mercati del . Zaza. Mamma mia zaza


----------



## varvez (4 Luglio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Saro' un "non tifoso" ma io mi sa che stacco sperando che qualcuno di serio e con una programmazione medio- lunga ci faccia risorgere. Non e' possibile sta sceneggiata che va avanti da anni. Le altre programmano, ipotizzano stadi, comprano,si rafforzano, sento di cristiano ronaldo alla juve. Rosico troppo e mi sto avvelenando il sangue. Noi siamo a parlare di caparre,bonifici,sentenze. E nel frattempo galliani continua a fare sti mercati del . Zaza. Mamma mia zaza



La malizia nel refuso


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...



Si va avanti a ipotesi come sempre

Nessuno sa nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...



Allunga la sua vita ma accorcia la nostra.


----------



## Francesco84. (4 Luglio 2018)

Ma i soldi li deve versare entro venerdi oppure venerdi devono essere visibili nel conto?


----------



## 7vinte (4 Luglio 2018)

Francesco84. ha scritto:


> Ma i soldi li deve versare entro venerdi oppure venerdi devono essere visibili nel conto?



Venerdì devono eseer visibili a Elliot


----------



## Manue (4 Luglio 2018)

L'estate più difficile da quando sono nato, l'estate più difficile perché non vedo la luce, 
mentre una diretta concorrente, seguita da tifosi che mi stanno sul c***, che hanno vinto 7 scudetti di fila, per ora...
si appresta a comprare il giocatore più importante del mondo, per brand. 
La loro previsione è quello che noi sognavamo, stanno realizzando i nostri sogni.

Siamo indietro anni luce e temo che con la mazzata Ronaldo non li riprenderemo mai più...

Sento il Milan spodestato per la sua immagine internazionale che ci invidiavano in Italia.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Luglio 2018)

Speriamo sbagli l'IBAN


----------



## varvez (4 Luglio 2018)

Io ho la sensazione che questa volta Li non verserà i soldi, si studia solo l'exit strategy per questo misterioso personaggio.


----------



## danjr (4 Luglio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Saro' un "non tifoso" ma io mi sa che stacco sperando che qualcuno di serio e con una programmazione medio- lunga ci faccia risorgere. Non e' possibile sta sceneggiata che va avanti da anni. Le altre programmano, ipotizzano stadi, comprano,si rafforzano, sento di cristiano ronaldo alla juve. Rosico troppo e mi sto avvelenando il sangue. Noi siamo a parlare di caparre,bonifici,sentenze. E nel frattempo galliani continua a fare sti mercati del . Zaza. Mamma mia zaza



Io ti capisco molto bene, ci stanno sfinendo. Questa società è riuscita dove l’ultimo Galliani si era fermato: farci disinnamorare. Non vi nascondo che ormai frega poco anche a me di questa ridicola società, questi personaggi che non hanno nulla a che fare con lo sport. L’unica cosa c’è posso dire è che, calciatori e Gattuso a parte, mi fanno schifo tutti


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Gunnar67 (4 Luglio 2018)

Verso il versamento? Secondo me stavolta passano davvero la mano a Elliot. In fondo hanno ottenuto quello che volevano: +600 milioni sul bilancio consolidato Fininvest appena pubblicato. Non ho ancora nominato una volta il cinese? Che strano.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...





Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Verso il versamento? Secondo me stavolta passano davvero la mano a Elliot. In fondo hanno ottenuto quello che volevano: +600 milioni sul bilancio consolidato Fininvest appena pubblicato. Non ho ancora nominato una volta il cinese? Che strano.



Ho la tua stessa sensazione. Inoltre hanno anche ottenuto l'obiettivo di umiliare il Milan come si deve, perché c'è sempre il mantra berlusconiano del "anche la versione peggiore di me è meglio degli altri". Adesso faranno sì che il grande Miraballe completi l'opera di distruzione con un altro mercato e la missione sarà compiuta.


----------



## Francesco84. (4 Luglio 2018)

ma allora perche se i soldi li aveva ha aspettato al ultimo momento


----------



## wildfrank (4 Luglio 2018)

Francesco84. ha scritto:


> ma allora perche se i soldi li aveva ha aspettato al ultimo momento



Caro Francesco, hai presente i datori di lavoro che ritardano il pagamento degli stipendi dei dipendenti, per lucrare grazie agli interessi? E parliamo di migliaia di euro....pensa cosa vuol dire 32 milioni, anche pochi giorni in più sul proprio conto...


----------



## wildfrank (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...



Bei tempi quelli del "c'era un cinese in coma" del grande Verdone....


----------



## 7vinte (4 Luglio 2018)

Non li versa...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Luglio 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Caro Francesco, hai presente i datori di lavoro che ritardano il pagamento degli stipendi dei dipendenti, per lucrare grazie agli interessi? E parliamo di migliaia di euro....pensa cosa vuol dire 32 milioni, anche pochi giorni in più sul proprio conto...



Semplicemente la lavatrice ha bisogno di tempo per andare a tutto spiano


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non li versa...



.


----------



## wildfrank (4 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Semplicemente la lavatrice ha bisogno di tempo per andare a tutto spiano



Indubbiamente....incredibile che non si riesca a indagare a fondo in questa questione....


----------



## Naruto98 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yonghong Li entro venerdì verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. Allungherà la propria vita e poi darà vita ad un'asta, ad ottobre.
> 
> Se non dovesse metterli (molto maggiori le possibilità che alla fine li versi) Elliott prenderebbe il club rossonero e lo gestirebbe per poi rivenderlo.
> 
> ...



È chiaro che li versi, non può perdere tutto l'investimento per 32 milioni...


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente....incredibile che non si riesca a indagare a fondo in questa questione....



Impossibile dimostrare chi ci sia dietro veramente. 
Ci sono solo una monumentale serie di indizi.


----------



## wildfrank (4 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile dimostrare chi ci sia dietro veramente.
> Ci sono solo una monumentale serie di indizi.



Una volta si diceva che 3 indizi fanno una prova: altri tempi.....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Luglio 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Caro Francesco, hai presente i datori di lavoro che ritardano il pagamento degli stipendi dei dipendenti, per lucrare grazie agli interessi? E parliamo di migliaia di euro....pensa cosa vuol dire 32 milioni, anche pochi giorni in più sul proprio conto...



Madddaaaiiii.hai già dimenticato che abbiamo pagato andrè silva in anticipo??


----------



## PM3 (4 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Madddaaaiiii.hai già dimenticato che abbiamo pagato andrè silva in anticipo??



Io non capisco questa continua disinformazione che parte proprio da noi Milanisti...
Il Milan è una società sana.
Chi ha problemi di soldi è Li. 
Non di certo il Milan.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa continua disinformazione che parte proprio da noi Milanisti...
> Il Milan è una società sana.
> Chi ha problemi di soldi è Li.
> Non di certo il Milan.



Scusa? Siamo diversi dalla proprietà solo per i debiti. Tutto il resto è come dice il termine della "proprietà". 
E quale sarebbe la disinformazione?


----------



## PM3 (4 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scusa? Siamo diversi dalla proprietà solo per i debiti. Tutto il resto è come dice il termine della "proprietà".
> E quale sarebbe la disinformazione?



Il Milan è una cosa, la proprietà è un'altra.
Il Milan ha già i 32 ml. 
Non capisco il nesso con il pagamento di Silva. Entrambe le operazioni sono avvenute nei termini di legge.


----------



## danjr (4 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa continua disinformazione che parte proprio da noi Milanisti...
> Il Milan è una società sana.
> Chi ha problemi di soldi è Li.
> Non di certo il Milan.


Se il Milan fosse una società sana non avrebbe infranto la regola del pareggio di bilancio, e non avrebbe offerto alla UEFA l’assist per farci fuori


----------



## PM3 (4 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se il Milan fosse una società sana non avrebbe infranto la regola del pareggio di bilancio, e non avrebbe offerto alla UEFA l’assist per farci fuori



Infatti la Uefa ci ha sanzionato per i tre esercizi passati.
Ora logicamente abbiamo ancora delle perdite, ma in linea con molti altri club europei.


----------



## Manue (4 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa continua disinformazione che parte proprio da noi Milanisti...
> Il Milan è una società sana.
> Chi ha problemi di soldi è Li.
> Non di certo il Milan.



Se per te il bilancio del milan è sano...
in linea con altri club, ma comunque in perdita...

non siamo sani, neanche quest'anno e non lo saremo l'anno prossimo come minimo, 
i ricavi sperati hanno fatto flop, monte ingaggi elevato...
non siamo sani per niente.

Aggiungo che oltre ai conti, non siamo sani neanche per la gente che ci lavora, a leggere le ultime news di mercato


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2018)

In effetti capisco a cosa serva ZAZA... serve a distrarre tutti da quello che sta succedendo alla società.

Noi tifosi siamo giustamente disgustati e atterriti all'idea che la nostra gloriosa numero 7 possa finire sulle spalle di un tale immondo bidone che gli accrocchi del cinese o chi per lui stanno passando in secondo piano...

#maledetti


----------



## mabadi (4 Luglio 2018)

Solo il Qatar ci può salvare.... ogni articolo è una mannaia che stressss.
Ma come cavolo è che la II squadra più titolata al mondo non abbia più alcun appeal ?


----------



## 7vinte (4 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Solo il Qatar ci può salvare.... ogni articolo è una mannaia che stressss.
> Ma come cavolo è che la II squadra più titolata al mondo non abbia più alcun appeal ?



Anche l'Arabia o gli emirati


----------



## nybreath (4 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Se per te il bilancio del milan è sano...
> in linea con altri club, ma comunque in perdita...



Aspetta, una società sana può avere anche un bilancio in perdita, se il milan ha 70m di passivo, ma non ha nessun problema di solvibilità, rimane una società sana. Il milan sarebbe una società non sana solo se avesse problemi di solvibilità, cosa che non esiste.
L'agire in debito è assolutamente normale.


----------



## Goro (4 Luglio 2018)

Intanto anche Fassone e Mirabelli, nel dubbio, ci hanno abbandonato e dall'incompetenza sono passati alla malafede


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

*Carlo Festa su Twitter:"Ancora nessun bonifico da parte di Yonghong Li. Ha tempo fino a Venerdi e basterà la prova della transazione bancaria. Intanto continua a trattare ad oltranza la cessione con potenziali aquirenti".*


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter:"Ancora nessun bonifico da parte di Yonghong Li. Ha tempo fino a Venerdi e basterà la prova della transazione bancaria. Intanto continua a trattare ad oltranza la cessione con potenziali aquirenti".*



Non versa


----------



## 7vinte (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter:"Ancora nessun bonifico da parte di Yonghong Li. Ha tempo fino a Venerdi e basterà la prova della transazione bancaria. Intanto continua a trattare ad oltranza la cessione con potenziali aquirenti".*



Questo tra due giorni perde il Milan e tratta con potenziali acquirenti


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non versa



.


----------



## zlatan (4 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questo tra due giorni perde il Milan e tratta con potenziali acquirenti



Ma ovviamente i soldi li verserà altrimenti perde tutto e quindi avrebbe già venduto
Il problema é che ovviamente non cambiando proprietà é assolutamente inutile andare al tas xché non avremmo speranze e in piú non faremmo mercato fino al 20 luglio


----------



## wildfrank (4 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa continua disinformazione che parte proprio da noi Milanisti...
> Il Milan è una società sana.
> Chi ha problemi di soldi è Li.
> Non di certo il Milan.



Io infatti ce l'ho col grande burattinaio di questa vicenda....


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me fara un prestito a tassi esageratissimi per potere cedere come meglio crede prima di ottobre.

Purtroppo per noi.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

Praticamente mancano 48 ore e questo ancora non versa i soldi. E' completamente pazzo. E' a 48 ore dal perdere tutto. Mah...


----------



## 7vinte (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Praticamente mancano 48 ore e questo ancora non versa i soldi. E' completamente pazzo. E' a 48 ore dal perdere tutto. Mah...



Buon per noi se non versa


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Praticamente mancano 48 ore e questo ancora non versa i soldi. E' completamente pazzo. E' a 48 ore dal perdere tutto. Mah...



Incredibile, io penso che non li abbia altrimenti avrebbe già versato.

Comunque è un **** di pazzo Gambler


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Praticamente mancano 48 ore e questo ancora non versa i soldi. E' completamente pazzo. E' a *48 ore* dal perdere tutto. Mah...



sicuramente queste "48 ore" diventano un altro mese di teatrini.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> sicuramente queste "48 ore" diventano un altro mese di teatrini.



No,no è la sua ultima scadenza


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter:"Ancora nessun bonifico da parte di Yonghong Li. Ha tempo fino a Venerdi e basterà la prova della transazione bancaria. Intanto continua a trattare ad oltranza la cessione con potenziali aquirenti".*



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Luglio 2018)

I soldi li mette per forza, altrimenti non avrebbe avuto alcun senso l'interruzione della trattativa con Comisso. Questo i soldi li ha e come sempre aspetterà l'ultimo momento per fare il bonifico. 

Ovviamente nulla è scontato con questo cinese, ma se non dovesse versare i soldi e le quote dovessero passare a Elliott signicherebbe che era tutto pianificato fin dall'inizio.


----------



## mabadi (4 Luglio 2018)

da bravo cinese non regala neanche un euro d'interessi alle banche


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> I soldi li mette per forza, altrimenti non avrebbe avuto alcun senso l'interruzione della trattativa con Comisso. Questo i soldi li ha e come sempre aspetterà l'ultimo momento per fare il bonifico.
> 
> Ovviamente nulla è scontato con questo cinese, ma se non dovesse versare i soldi e le quote dovessero passare a Elliott signicherebbe che era tutto pianificato fin dall'inizio.



Appunto avrebbe già venduto, verserà lui sti 32 mln e poi se ne riparlerà


----------

